# Master Magic (DIY)



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Here's my first Rubik's Master Magic:
[youtube]FZcmQF-G7IA&fmt=18[/youtube]

Parts:
- Two Rubik's Magic (red)
- Gloss Paper
- Knife
- Cardboard
- Small screwdriver (or paperclip)

Method:
- Go to a Print Store and get the Rubik's Master Magic Template printed single sided
- Remove all the strings from the two Rubik's Magics and loop them around a bit of cardboard
- Cut the template to size (use red tiles as a reference)
- Put the squares of paper between the tiles
- Position the tiles in a single line from left to right and move the first tile to the end (right)
- String together the the first three tiles starting (from the left)
- Repeat until all are done, and then continue to join first and last pieces into a loop (C, D, C, D, C, D etc)

I'm averaging between 10 and 12 seconds after the first day and hope to get the time down to sub 4 seconds soon. 

Is there any benefit to reverse stringing this puzzle? Is the method easier to execute that way?

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 23, 2009)

thats awesome. i might try something like this..


----------



## Gparker (Mar 23, 2009)

if only i could fine 2 broken magics lying around


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 23, 2009)

i threw all my magics away, something like 5 or 6, haha, but this is pretty cool!


----------



## Edmund (Mar 23, 2009)

why would u throw them away? This competition legal?


----------



## moogra (Mar 24, 2009)

I need someone to teach me the twisting part without killing a master magic constantly


----------



## TimMc (Mar 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> This competition legal?



I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's stringed correctly. 

AFAIK there's two legal ways of stringing it. The other being just the reverse of this one.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 24, 2009)

moogra said:


> I need someone to teach me the twisting part without killing a master magic constantly



Do you have a Magic? If so, do you know the speedsolving method that utilizes a twist? If so, then you perform the reverse of that twist on the Master Magic when solving it. Check the video again to see when it's performed. 

There are some helpful videos on YouTube... but some have basic methods...

Tim.


----------



## tuDor (Jul 5, 2010)

the MASTER MAGIC strings have the same size as the simple MAGIC ones?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 5, 2010)

tuDor said:


> the MASTER MAGIC strings have the same size as the simple MAGIC ones?



Seeing as this was made from two regular magics........Yes


----------



## tuDor (Jul 5, 2010)

i speak in general , look , i have 1 master magic home but it`s broken , so i am wondering if i am going to make some strings at home ( how many do i need? ) , will there be ok if i make them the same length as a magic string ? couse i saw some videos how to make magic strings , but not videos on how to make master magic strings


----------



## tuDor (Jul 6, 2010)

so , how long is a master magic string ? couse i want to make one home...


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 6, 2010)

[youtube]WidYascrVEU&feature=fvsr[/youtube]


----------



## tuDor (Jul 6, 2010)

THat is a magic string not a MASTER MAGIC string...so you mean that the master magic strings are the same as the magic ones ?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 6, 2010)

tuDor said:


> THat is a magic string not a MASTER MAGIC string...so you mean that the master magic strings are the same as the magic ones ?



yes.


----------



## tuDor (Jul 6, 2010)

how on earth is that possbile MASTER MAGIC STRING = MAGIC STRING ? 
Master magic has more tiles , so isn`t that logical that it`s spings are longer ?
but if you say so...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2010)

the strings aren't longer, there are just more strings.


----------



## tuDor (Jul 6, 2010)

how many strings does a master magic has ?


----------

